# lcd heating up and shut's off



## woodyre (Apr 6, 2010)

i have a insignia 32'' lcd tv turn's on 15 min later heat's up and shut's off. I installed 2 fan's from a broken computer and layed them on top of tv .then to a plug that charges my airplane batteries and it is a 4 hour charger so turn's of the fan's 4 hr's later i am getting sick of it how can i wire them in the tv soldering it in, without breaking my tv. tv is out of warrenty so no luck their


----------

